# IPv6 + Lagg0 + SLAAC + FreeBSD 10.0



## carpenike (Mar 21, 2015)

Hi All,

Having issues with auto IPv6 address assignment on lagg(4) interfaces. Found this thread that details the issue with FBSD FreeBSD 8, is it still the case with 10?

https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/ipv6-issue-w-lagg.26895/


----------



## asteriskRoss (Mar 21, 2015)

Does a search of the Problem Reports show anything that looks like your issue?


----------



## carpenike (Mar 24, 2015)

asteriskRoss said:


> Does a search of the Problem Reports show anything that looks like your issue?



Thanks. There wasn't anything in the bug tracker that resembled what I was seeing.

Turns out, PFSense's Track Interface configuration will, it appears, pass through DHCP requests to Comcast, not SLAAC requests. I've since re-configured the interfaces on PFSense with Static IPv6 addresses out of the prefixes that were delegated and enabled RA; auto configuration is working as expected.

I suppose I could have configured DHCPv6 on the FreeBSD box and it would have worked, right?


----------

